# Any good enneagram tests?



## Andromeda Galaxy (Apr 9, 2016)

I've done many enneagram tests and they all differ in results. I can't really tell on my own which one I am because I see me stuck between a 1, 5 or 6. Any good tests?


----------



## Georgius (Apr 16, 2016)

Similar Minds Advanced Test


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Similar Minds Advanced Test


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I personally like the Eclectic Energies Enneagram Test 2 since it includes wings and instinctual subtypes. It ranks the more specific types to give you a general sense of the patterns relating to your typing


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

The Ecletic Energies main test and the Essential Enneagram test have been the best in my experience. Still, a test is a test and a guidepost at best. Actual study and reading and observing real living people is the only really good way to go.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

piscesfish said:


> I personally like the Eclectic Energies Enneagram Test 2 since it includes wings and instinctual subtypes. It ranks the more specific types to give you a general sense of the patterns relating to your typing


*You are most likely a type 5 (the Investigator)
with balanced wings*
*Sexual variant*

That's what Eclectic Energies said I was. Close, but not quite. Could be worse though.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

In the first one I got 5, 6, 4, 7 in that order and sp, so, sx. In the second one I got 4so with 6sp coming really close, then 5 sp. And I'm a 6sp, so not bad. I think I'm 7-winged which is rarely present in my test results because I'm a bit depressed and often feel apathetic, bordering in nihilism. But knowledge does not fuel me, I want to be competent and self sufficient and I strive for independence but not because I'm afraid of being depleted or emptied or out of greed, it's more a matter of self worth and earning my right to exist, carrying my own weight and not being a burden to others.


----------



## Andromeda Galaxy (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the test suggestions. I've done them but I get different results..
In the SimilarMinds test I got 84% 6, 76% 5 and 70% 1 (also 68% 8), with variant order sp/sx/so.
Apparently I'm unhealthy, heh.
In the EclecticEnergies test I got 1w9, followed by types 5, 6 and 4.

So I'm either a 1 or a 6. But I am still unsure.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

The tests are only the starting point. You can start looking into those types to see which one fits better in terms of fixation or motivation. If they don't ring a bell, it's maybe because you're another type. A lot of things factor into someone not showing typical behavior of their type. Besides individual and cultural differences, tritype, instinct and cognition can change the flavor of a person but the core principles remain. For example, an 8w9 with 458 tritype is going to appear like an ego type (459) but they're still an 8.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't think any tests are really accurate. The most accurate in my opinion is the one on this site actually, but it is really easy to accidentally manipulate your own results if you already know the enneagram well.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

No_this_is_patrick said:


> I don't think any tests are really accurate. The most accurate in my opinion is the one on this site actually, *but it is really easy to accidentally manipulate your own results if you already know the enneagram well*.


Exactly. Even unconsciously. Everyone is going to say that they are mysterious, so most people will vote yes or are more inclined to vote yes on questions: are you special. Or for example: "do you prefer quality or quantity with your friends". Almost everyone is going to answer quality because quantity sounds so negative, and it's almost a cliché that having a few good friends is way much better than having a lot of friends that could be fake. The way how questions are asked, and how you want to see yourself, influence your test results a lot. That's why many people are testing themselves as strong "intuitives".


----------



## Andromeda Galaxy (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm aware people can mistype themselves unconsciously but I don't have problems with that (I think). So, the PerC test is good? I somehow can't do it because the link seems broken for me.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

I just took that similar minds one for the hell of it (I've taken it before) and here were my results: 
Type 1 Orderliness	||||||	22%
Type 2	Helpfulness	||||||||||||	50%
Type 3	Image Focus	||||||||||||||||	70%
Type 4	Individualism	||||||||||||||	56%
Type 5	Intellectualism	||||||||||||||	60%
Type 6	Security Focus	||||||||||||||	54%
Type 7	Adventurousness	||||||||||||||||	66%
Type 8	Aggressiveness	||||||||||||||	60%
Type 9	Calmness	||||||||||||||||	62%

type	score	type behavior motivation
3	35 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.
7	33 I must be fun and entertained to survive.
9	31 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.
5	30 I must be knowledgeable to survive.
8	30 I must be strong and in control to survive.
4	28 I must be unique/different to survive.
6	27 I must be secure and safe to survive.
2	25 I must be helpful and caring to survive.
1	11 I must be orderly/planned to survive.

Your main type is Type 3 
Your variant stacking is sx/sp/so
Your level of health is above average

Your main type is which ever behavior you utilize most and/or prefer. Your variant reflects your scoring profile on all nine types: so = social variant (compliant, friendly), sx = sexual variant (assertive, intense), sp = self preservation variant (withdrawn, security seeking). 


I am definitely no 3. And I relate way more to 6 than 8. I am hardcore 6 wing. It asks these questions that aren't specific enough to one type. Like for example, it thinks I am 8 wing over 6 because I am assertive, but sevens are assertive by nature. Or it thinks I am a 3 because I have a big ego and I'm competitive and I am adaptable, all also seven traits. And I care about image and social order, but that is because I am social first, and it thinks I am social last. And I think it's cool that they try to pinpoint instinct, but I don't think that is possible in this format. A lot of the stuff that should be attributed to my 6 wing seems to have gone toward me being sp second which is just so wrong. It is really weird that it has me as social last though. Most tests I take say I am sx first (which I don't believe) but they always say I am sp last, which I do believe. This is the first test I've taken that said I'm sp second...I might have to reconsider whether I am sx first. But at the same time I feel like it (and most instinct tests) tries to attribute my assertiveness or intense interests to being sx first WHICH IS COMMON TO ALL SEVENS.


----------



## No_this_is_patrick (Jun 27, 2016)

Really there are countless flaws. I always score so low in 6 (especially on this test, but on others too) because I am not compliant, but what about the counterphobic sixes? Core sevens are not compliant by nature. We are assertive. And I am just not a 3, let me reiterate. I am a highschool dropout who is competitive for FUN, not image. And I always score so low in 2 even though I relate highly to two, but again, not compliant. You just can't find out your type from a test, let alone tritype. I have studied the enneagram for years and I am pretty damn sure of my typing.


----------

